# its my birfday...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I am free years old today....

I alredy got a rabbit dis morning....hahaha dum rabbit.

mom iz takeng me to da stor to by sum toyz, and da driv fru to gits a cheezbergr. Den we have cupcakees for dizert.

She sez it iz too mudee for a wok at da stat prk....

Hurley


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hurley. Wow, he is just beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

hAppy burpdAy to yoo, da hUrdee. i kan gibz yoo da 22 wabbitz fur dis dAy. k? 

arty:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birfday da mister hurley! dis is da jahz n i tink u r berry handsum. u habe to ask fur sum moore pressies fur ur birfday sinse u kan't go fur da walkies, kay? u do dis.

habe a happy happy birfday da handsum hurley.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Hassy Birfday !!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hurley, have a Great Birthday, you are so handsome!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hurley!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happee birfdai hansum Hurley!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday! what a gorgeous photo, it's almost haunting it's so perfect.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww shux, fank yoo evrybudee.

dis is a piktchir of me wif my cupeecake....pesty Layla too.

we wnt to da pet stor, mommy sed I kud get anee toy I wantd...but I mad a noo frend at da stor. I likd her mor den da toyz...she wuz a nice ladee, she werkd dere. I did pick a big big big raawhid bonnnnnn...so I ken seepy wit it.

fank you veree much,

Hurley

p.s. mommy sez not to pay attenshun to da dog snotties on da windo in da first piktcher, der is alwaz dog snotties on da windo here.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hurley!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Hurley had a great birthday with cheeseburgers, cupcakes, a new friend and toy and bunnies!

Happy birthday +1 Hurley.

He's gorgeous.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Shotzey will be 3 on the 21st and our plans souns very similar to the plans your momma had for you!


----------

